# Question for factual residents



## mv222 (Jul 13, 2012)

Do any of you receive the OSTC?

The last OSTC i got was on February 10th 2012. Then in May, i got a letter that said :



> We have established that you are not eligible for the OSTC for May 2012 for the following reason:
> 
> - residency requirements not met


I got my GST/HST on July 5th, so it looks like i'm still eligible for that one......


----------



## TaxGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

Are you resident in Ontario? You might want to check your return and see what province you said you were resident in.


----------



## mv222 (Jul 13, 2012)

I put down "Ontario" in the "Enter your province or territory of residence" line. I also did this on my 2009 and 2010 tax return.

I just got my GST/HST credit notice in the mail, and it says :


> Province or territory of residence: N/A


Last year, it showed Ontario......


----------



## TaxGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

You should contact the CRA.


----------

